# Hooked on Fatties!!!



## cdnwildsmoker (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello all, new to the forum and smoking in general, this site is just AMAZING!!!!!! My smoking knowledge has grown by 1000%!!!!! Anything and everything can be accomplished on a grill or smoker with just a minimal of time searching this site........Thank you!!

My next post will be in the roll call to introduce myself and equipment properly but I couldn't wait to share yesterdays smoke!!

I rolled two big fatty's!!!!

Started with 2lbs of venison and 1lbs of mild Italian sausage, spiced them up and mixed all together













IMG_1943_zpse5f1e0ab.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014






The first one was geared towards the kids although they could have done without the mushrooms....lol

pizza sauce

pepperoni

ham

salami

turkey breast

mushrooms

onions

green pep

garlic

mozzarella













IMG_1945_zpsc789690d.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014






Second one

mixed cream cheese, shredded cheddar and chives for a cheese base

onions

garlic

green pep

jalapeno's

sun dried tomatoes













IMG_1947_zpsccde0bab.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014


















IMG_1949_zpsa9fda8a1.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014






Now thanks to this great site and the tip's it holds, rolling them up was simple!!!!

rolled up and a nice bacon weave to top it off













IMG_1952_zpsef77353e.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014






These things turned out amazing!!!!!













IMG_1954_zps498efd66.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014


















IMG_1956_zps4dbd486c.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014


















IMG_1960_zps0fd5fe80.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014


















IMG_1959_zps09280c67.jpg



__ cdnwildsmoker
__ Mar 23, 2014






The whole family just loved em and we will be rolling some fatty's on a regular bases!!!!

Thanks SMF's!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok not sure if my pictures are not showing up due to the mods having them on hold or did I do something wrong?? I've been a member of several other forums for several years and always use the "IMG Code" link on photobucket, is that how it is done on this site or am I missing something??

Thanks CWS


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 23, 2014)

Use the direct link them click on the mountain button and paste the link.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

CDNWildSmoker said:


> Ok not sure if my pictures are not showing up due to the mods having them on hold or did I do something wrong?? I've been a member of several other forums for several years and always use the "IMG Code" link on photobucket, is that how it is done on this site or am I missing something??
> 
> Thanks CWS


It is easy if you just post them right to your thread instead of linking - the leftmost icon on the tab that has the emoticons is the insert image icon & lets you post the pics


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok got it!!! Fixed up............thanks for the help! Never seen a forum use that format.

Thanks CWS


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice looking fatties


----------



## cdnwildsmoker (Mar 23, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Nice looking fatties


Thanks!! I was happy with how they turned out on the first attempt!


----------



## the albannach (Mar 28, 2014)

this is awesome!! can't wait to try this


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2014)

Great looking fatties and welcome to the forums from another Canadian!







Disco


----------



## seenred (Mar 28, 2014)

Those fatties look delicious!  Nice job!

Red


----------

